# judo/jujitsu new york



## brothershaw (Feb 6, 2005)

anyone know of any cheap (in price) judo clubs in new york, brooklyn or queens
free is the next best thing to cheap ( maybe some kind of community center thing)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you have any luck? There must be dozens of them!


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes, it seems ymcas' tend to be the most reliable source for moderately  low priced martial arts, which is important if you are into more than 1 thing.
and in NYC definitely not dozens, rent for space can get pretty high here.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, YMCAs are a great martial arts resource. But Judo clubs aren't too hard to find--universities are a good place to look. Even if they are only open to students/faculty/staff, they still will know where the other clubs are.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Nov 27, 2005)

There is a dojo in Forest Hills that teaches Sosuishi-ryu which is one of the classical schools of Japanese jujutsu still extant in Japan. The dojo also hold classes in Isshin-ryu Karatedo. They also teach a lot of judo as a primer for their jujutsu syllabus. 


http://www.nyseibukan.com


----------



## NOLAGIRL (Dec 1, 2005)

An old roommate of mine trains at the NY Seibukan. Wonderful school and very skilled instructors!
- Freya Ashton Devereaux


----------



## K Williams (Dec 21, 2005)

San Yama Bushi Jujutsu
http://www.sanyamabushi.com


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 22, 2005)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> anyone know of any cheap (in price) judo clubs in new york, brooklyn or queens
> free is the next best thing to cheap ( maybe some kind of community center thing)


 
according to the list on my sensei's article

http://www.geocities.com/john_lord_b3/modern_jujutsu.htm

Mr. Miguel Ibarra has a dojo at Bronx, New york, his website is here

http://members.aol.com/kaiden/indexb.htm

He is doing Aiki Jujutsu, so if you can't find any good judo clubs, maybe you can visit his club.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, YMCAs are a great martial arts resource. But Judo clubs aren't too hard to find--universities are a good place to look. Even if they are only open to students/faculty/staff, they still will know where the other clubs are.


 
Oh btw, arnisador san, thank you for your support and encouragements, now I am a blue belt! yeah!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

That's how it goes!


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

Kwe Hello, I visited a Jui-Jitsu Dojo last night, I'm likely going to give them a try for a month and see if I like it, when I first arrived there was the instructor with 2 "tweens" doing forms, then they left and the adult class started, for a good while it was the instructor and I talking , then he showed me some basic moves till his class showed up, Class size was fairly small, 5 people, 2 women and 3 men, of the 5 2 were BB's and the other 3 White ;-)
1 Male BB and one Female.

Location is 101 Vanderbilt St. Brooklyn NY their # is 718-648-7013

I'd say his prices are pretty reasonable, $40 a month or $150 for 6 months and a free uniform if you join for 6 months. 7:30-9:30 PM Tuesday thru Thursday evening. He's been there since 1974, Gentlemans name is Doug, Blue collar city worker like me, he's ex military too I gathered

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## brothershaw (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds interesting what ryu of jujitsu do they teach?


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

Alas Brother Shaw, you'd have to ask him that, I wouldn't know one from the next and didn't think to ask. I'm mainly looking into as a way to get back in some sort of shape, getting older and BIGGER in all the wrong places ;-)

I KNOW weight training will not last as I disliked it when I was young, at 42 I'll downright despise it ;-) MA training will keep my interest...I Believe ;-)

Tho truth be told I've already forgettn the name of the basic move he taught me yesterday, something like Daido or Daino, it's funny the moves I remmeber the name is a shadow in my head ;-)

Skennen Peace.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jun 21, 2006)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> anyone know of any cheap (in price) judo clubs in new york, brooklyn or queens
> free is the next best thing to cheap ( maybe some kind of community center thing)


 
YMCA, McBurney Chapter located at 125 West 14th Street, bet.  Sixth and Seventh.  Instructor is Matsumura, Sensei - he is a true treasure!  Class meets on Tuesday and Thursday from 8:30pm to 10:00pm.  Classes are $50 per session (a session is 8 weeks) for YMCA members.

Another cool dojo that I visited was Krystek's School of Judo, Jujutsu, and Boxing.  Here is the site:  http://www.krystekjudo.com/

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## brothershaw (Jun 22, 2006)

Zujitsuka- Hows it going?
I was actually at mcburney for a couple months, good people and instructor. As usual though its hard to keep up with/ make the time for anything outside of my "main arts". I noticed they also had a zujitsu class there but never had the time to take a look.


----------

